
Udacity free access for a month to nano degrees - weej
https://www.udacity.com/nanodegree
======
ornornor
Note that you still have to enter your credit card number and remember to
cancel before the month is up if you don’t want to get billed.

~~~
weej
Dammit. I was hoping this wasn't the case. I got too excited posting prior to
verifying.

------
zelphirkalt
Seems like spam, because there is no mention of free access on the linked
page.

~~~
weej
Odd, overlays notification banner for me. Screenshot:
[https://imgur.com/a/EVHdD8W](https://imgur.com/a/EVHdD8W)

~~~
zelphirkalt
Ha, funny, my uBlock Origin must have blocked their ads.

